# anyone here jig offshore for bottomfish?



## FISHNFOOL (Dec 28, 2005)

lookin for info, i really want to go jiggin for grouper,Aj/african pompano,and whatever else would bite...
looking for some stories of what you catch and what charter capts you might recommend or im even willing to ride down, with another guy (i fall asleep on long rides) if someone needs bodies to share with costs...
I live in NJ so its a lil ride..

hope to hear from you guys

Joe


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm just getting into it myself, really enjoying it so far. There's a couple of groups of guys I know down here that go deep dropping in the stream for the Snowy's and such. They had a really nice catch on Sunday. Several big Snowy's and a couple of big Hog Nose Snappers. I was jigging Bucktails in the 30 mile range and we managed a few Red Grouper. Check out Anglers Pro Shop .com.


----------



## drh146 (May 11, 2007)

sunday was a good day out there!
125# red grouper, 110# gags and scamps, then some grunts, etc...


----------



## FISHNFOOL (Dec 28, 2005)

*DRH146,*
huge fish..can you post any picture of that trip?

*CLYDE,*
Im on the deepjigging site *"filletnrelease"* i posted there also, and have gotten info thru the guys who posted reports on there also, the hogfish caught was one of them...

anyone have any stories or reports, gotta live thru someone til i get away...

Im fishing on March 7th and 8th out of Lynnhaven Va for Rockfish one day and offshore for cbass/tiles/and he said grouper also...hoping for good results...

keep the posts coming!!!!


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

Only jigging i have ever done was for grouper, i used a hopkins with a 12 inch octipus leg on the hook. ok it"s kinda cheating but hay it worked. groupers can"t stand it !!!!!!!!!!! david


----------



## drh146 (May 11, 2007)

not from that particular trip, but i can post from a trip last summer, later when im at home.. we caught a bit more in poundage 

One of the guys I go with runs charters out of ocean isle. His name is Billy and can be reached at 910.279.1836. Im Dave and fish with him out of Southport on the Reel Girl. Just let him know what you are thinking about fishing for.

Hes got a nice boat and does a great job.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Going out for a half day of butterfly jigging for AJ's on the Fish Hog with Captain Chuck in July. It will be my first time


----------



## drh146 (May 11, 2007)

the pictures. 
buddy with a grouper:








me and buddies with grouper:








grouper in the bin:








and a JACK to pump FRENCH up for July:


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

FISHNFOOL said:


> lookin for info, i really want to go jiggin for grouper,Aj/african pompano,and whatever else would bite...
> looking for some stories of what you catch and what charter capts you might recommend or im even willing to ride down, with another guy (i fall asleep on long rides) if someone needs bodies to share with costs...
> I live in NJ so its a lil ride..
> 
> ...



I will be trying for some groupers when I go in march for my 24hr trip. I will let you know how that goes.


----------



## FISHNFOOL (Dec 28, 2005)

Good Luck, take some pictures great boat your going on...Ill be away that week til the 30th in hatteras...

Joe


----------

